#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-29
<genelyk> plop
<viperhoot> saludos genelyk
 * viperhoot cree que el nuevo tema está bravazo :D
<genelyk> olaz viperhoot
<genelyk> cual nuevo tema?
<viperhoot> genelyk, estoy desarrollando uno
<viperhoot> para... wordpress
<viperhoot> ubuntu-pe va a dar un cambiazo
<viperhoot> solo esperamos que sea pronto :D
<genelyk> osea cambiaremos de hosting?
<viperhoot> por eso esperamos que sea pronto :D
<viperhoot> alguien sabe de donde descargo los iconos de tango ?
<genelyk> tango
<genelyk>  de gnome-look ?
<viperhoot> quiero algo asi como una galeria para verlos todos, pero no encuentro por ninguna parte
<viperhoot> hahahah http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Tango_icons wikimedia al rescate
<genelyk> seee
<genelyk>  wiki
<genelyk> espero en el otro mundo q tambien este
<genelyk> oe man
<genelyk> toy regalando cds de windows xp sp3  :_D
<genelyk> keles un ?
<viperhoot> hahahah
<viperhoot> no atraco
<genelyk> sp3 es conciderado mejor q Ubuntu 8.04
<genelyk> con soporte asta el  2014
<viperhoot> windows ?
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<genelyk> sep
<genelyk> wajajaja feliz dia de los inocentes
<viperhoot> me imaginaba :D
<viperhoot> genelyk, http://diaz.pe/ubuntu
<viperhoot> pa que te hagas una idea
<genelyk> ese es del cluster  de europa ?
<viperhoot> no, es mi página personal
<viperhoot> hahaha
<genelyk> plop por q ta en ingles
<genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> la maquetada ya está bien creo, ahora falta pintar :D
<viperhoot> es wordpress pe :P
<genelyk> en una resolucion 1024x786 se ve medio raro
<genelyk> asi como se ve ubuntu pe en la IE6
<genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> genelyk, define raro
<viperhoot> descuadrado ?
<genelyk> see
<genelyk> eso
<viperhoot> que parte ?
<viperhoot> quiero asegurarme que todo vaya bien antes de hacer cambios
<genelyk> las pestañas
<viperhoot> yo estoy con resolución mayor, a pike por eso no noto el cambio
<viperhoot> hmm ok
<viperhoot> esepra
<viperhoot> tas en firefox no ?
<genelyk> no
<genelyk>  en IE7
<viperhoot> meeehh
<viperhoot> sufre
<viperhoot> hahha
<viperhoot> vua ver si lo corrijo para el exploirer también :]
<viperhoot> regreso
<genelyk> vee
<genelyk>  pa todo ps
<genelyk> si no los nuevos q entren via  IE  vana decir a no ta monse xD!
<genelyk> usemos  mandriva
<viperhoot> meee, que usen firefox primero
<viperhoot> lo empezaré a testear mañana en al u, aqui no hay exploirer :D
<genelyk> jajajaj
<genelyk> probare con crome
<genelyk> con chrome se ve mejorr
<viperhoot> genelyk, va bien ?
<genelyk> see
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> y eso que no has visto la versión terminada :D
<viperhoot> ahorita lo estoy pintando
<genelyk> pero  el problema es con IE7
<viperhoot> que se joda
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> voy a poner un banner bieeeen grande que diga: SE VE DE UTA MARE CON FIREFOX
<genelyk> jajaja
<genelyk> mejor con chrome
<genelyk>  q tal se vera con opera ...
<viperhoot> chrome es cerrado
<viperhoot> opera creo que ya no
<viperhoot> igual con opera va bien :D
<viperhoot> de hecho lo trabajé bajo opera :D
<genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> compara bajo firefox y luego bajo opera si quieres
<genelyk> ahroan o toy en linux
<viperhoot> chevere
<jelera>      /msg nickserv register romalagran pepe_teamgeist@yahoo.com
<xander21c> http://picasaweb.google.com/xander21c/UPCH#
<luiscarlos> hola genteee
<luiscarlos> necesito ayuda sobre ubunut
<luiscarlos> algien puede ayudar
<luiscarlos> gente necesito ayuda sobre ubuntuu
<luiscarlos> heeellllppp
<jcoh> luiscarlos,
<jcoh> q pasa
<xander21c> luiscarlos: q fue?
<luiscarlos> hola
<luiscarlos> hola
<luiscarlos> jcoh
<luiscarlos> oye tienes experiencia en ubuntu
<xander21c> luiscarlos: comentanos tu problema
<luiscarlos> bueno, resulta que quiero aprender sobre ubuntu
<luiscarlos> estudio ingenieria de sistemas en isil
<luiscarlos> pero el problema es que casi todo esta basado en herramientas para microsoft
<luiscarlos> yo la verdad tengo mas experiencia en el mundo mac, pero desde hace poco estoy viendo ubuntu como una alternativa
<xander21c> ok
<luiscarlos> y bueno es muy probable q yo pueda implementar esto en empresas que tengo en la mira
<xander21c> ok
<luiscarlos> pero la gente mas usa office 2003 en las empresas y ayer quise instalar el office 2003 en ubuntu a travez de crossover pero nada
<luiscarlos> no me funka
<luiscarlos> asi que deseo aprender ubuntu
<xander21c> pero usa openoffice
<xander21c> instalar office 2003 es un desperdicio de memoria y no siempre funciona
<xander21c> mira aqui encuentras manuales de entrenamiento https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<xander21c> y busca en la pagina de openoffice en la seccion documentacion esta todos los manuales
<luiscarlos> si eso es lo q uso ahora
<luiscarlos> el openoffice
<luiscarlos> pero asu hasta para restar es un martirio
<luiscarlos> oye y tu como vas con ubuntu
<luiscarlos> genteeee
<luiscarlos> aqui en peru no hay centro que brinden clases sobre ubuntu cierto
<xander21c> no
<xander21c> yo voy bien, no me da roches
<luiscarlos> yo quiero primero aprender el kestop edition y luego lanzarme x el server edition xq si pienso implementar sobre ello
<xander21c> el enlace q te pase es el curso de desktop
<xander21c> te recomiendo aprender linea de comandos http://rm-rf.es/manuales-de-bash-para-principiantes-avanzados/
<xander21c> fugo, entro mas tarde
<luiscarlos> gracias
<luiscarlos> genteeeeee
<jcoh> luiscarlos, hay una lista de correo de OOo , aunque no se datea mucho son especificos cuando les preguntas algo
<luiscarlos> ok, gracias
<luiscarlos> yo recien soy nuevo en esto
<luiscarlos> tengo un mes recien
<jcoh> luiscarlos, http://listas.apesol.org/listinfo.cgi
<luiscarlos> y estoy apostanto xq ubuntu pueda ampliarse en mis proyectos
<jcoh> ahi encontraras varias listas a ca en peru
<jcoh> y porsupuesto la de ubuntu -pe
<jcoh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe
<luiscarlos> ok
<luiscarlos> estoy chekando eso
<luiscarlos> grazzie
<brillantejcoh> luiscarlos, y como se tedio por ser libre man?
<luiscarlos> lo q pasa es q hace un tiempo trabaje con mac
<luiscarlos> y la verdad linux m daba miedo, pero cuando ingrese a trabajar a otra chamba en un banco
<luiscarlos> la mayoria de la gente de soporte hablaba de las bondades de windows
<luiscarlos> y yo estaba estudiando linux centos en isil y sin querer me tope con la web de ubuntu
<luiscarlos> pedi los discos me llego a mi casa y desde ahi empezó todo
<luiscarlos> ahora a toda la gente de mi chamba q usa windows pues les estoy mostrando lo pco q se en ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> marcando diferencias man
<brillantejcoh> weno supongo que como casi todos iras aprendiendo, solo recuerda que existen las listas para solicitar ayuda y pues ya conoces el canal
<luiscarlos> asi es
<luiscarlos> pero estoes estupidos en mi oficina aun siguen admirando el win xp, xq dicen q tienen juegos para ellos
<luiscarlos> q es mas compatible y estupideces esas
<brillantejcoh> aqui estamos en esta movida recontra chulera y libre, para darles a todos algo de liberty
<luiscarlos> asi es
<brillantejcoh> pues q en linux hay juegos y todo
<luiscarlos> yo la verdad que antes usaba macintosh
<brillantejcoh> y si no saben pues es mejor que no opinen
<luiscarlos> pero me robaron mi laptop y pues
<luiscarlos> tuve q entrar a windows pero ya q tengo ubuntu, estoy aprendiendo de ello
<brillantejcoh> weno y uso ubuntu en mis laps
<luiscarlos> si la verdad que la gente q usa windows es muy cerrada, lo apoyan al maximo a ese sistema
<luiscarlos> es mas cuando se les cuelgo yo siempre les digo
<brillantejcoh> es mas vistoso y reconoce la mayoria de hw
<luiscarlos> q eso en linux sucede cada 3 años
<brillantejcoh> y esto es man
<brillantejcoh> sabes que en linux solo hay dos tipos de virus
<brillantejcoh> uno se llama root el otro P3L|C4N0
<brillantejcoh> :)
<luiscarlos> jejejeje
<luiscarlos> y la verdad que pues yo estoy avanzando en eso
<luiscarlos> m dijeron hace poco q como podian tener wireless
<luiscarlos> asi q agarre un usb wifi
<luiscarlos> y le jale el archinvo .inf
<luiscarlos> y con diswrapper se kedaron tarados de ver lo bien que funcionaba
<brillantejcoh> :)
<brillantejcoh> q ubuntu usas
<luiscarlos> el 8.10
<luiscarlos> es mas no necesita de mucha intensidad de señal como en windows para que funcione el wifi
<luiscarlos> en windows necesitas de un 40 % de señal para q funcione el acceso a internet
<luiscarlos> pero segun mis calculos ubuntu al igual q mac solo necesitan de un 12 % para ello
<luiscarlos> x lo q los hace muy renders
<brillantejcoh> :)
<luiscarlos> y bueno quiero aprender sobre esto
<luiscarlos> xq facil y hago q mas gente se involucre y empiece a migrar a este sisstema
<brillantejcoh> ok, este es el mundo
<luiscarlos> pero tambien quiero aprender el ubuntu server
<P3L|C4N0> luiscarlos, empieza por leer la Ubuntu Bible
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
<luiscarlos> y tu como t iniciaste en ubuntu mi estimado brillante
<luiscarlos> donde encuentro eso
<P3L|C4N0> cuando empiezes el Génesis y llegues al Apocalipsis, entonces estarás listo
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
<luiscarlos> jejejje
<luiscarlos> excelente
<luiscarlos> ahorita estoy buscando en google
<luiscarlos> pelicano y cuanto tiempo ya tienes en ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> luiscarlos, desde que era beta
<luiscarlos> a la melaaaaaa
<P3L|C4N0> verano del 2004
<brillantejcoh> yo, tengo una larga historia pero para resumirte use hace un time algo q se llamaba conectiva
<brillantejcoh> purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<brillantejcoh> jejeje
<P3L|C4N0> obviamente mucho antes conoci GNU/Linux cuando aún RH era de libre distribución
<brillantejcoh> despues de eso use redhat hasta q llego al final 9
<P3L|C4N0> luego vi otros similares a RH, como el que menciona brillantejcoh Conectiva (de BrasiL)
<brillantejcoh> sip, pero en aquel time eso era lo que se veia por lares como trujillo
<P3L|C4N0> Conectiva me gustaba, por que fue una de las primeras distros con documentacion en español
<brillantejcoh> despues centos y ahora con debian y ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> se compliaba para todo :(
<brillantejcoh> despues de dejar los rpm, me enamite de aptitude y apt-get ya
<brillantejcoh> no pude salir de eso, ademas P3L|C4N0 hace que uno no desmaye :P
<P3L|C4N0> el sistema de paquetes de debian, es muy bueno
<P3L|C4N0> je je
<brillantejcoh> luiscarlos, P3L|C4N0 el mas tio de ubuntu-pe , jejejeje
<P3L|C4N0> juas!
<luiscarlos> si, asi parece
<brillantejcoh> JAJAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<luiscarlos> la verdad que a mi en isil me estan enseñando linux centos
<luiscarlos> pero el profe es una basura
<luiscarlos> es mas verde
<brillantejcoh> hummm
<luiscarlos> y pucha la verdad q le tuve miedo al centos
<brillantejcoh> s:)
<luiscarlos> asi q ahora poco a poco he tomado la iniciatia de aprenderlo
<P3L|C4N0> luiscarlos, mi recomendación es que uses la distro que más se te acomode, y con la que te sientas a gusto
<P3L|C4N0> cuando me preguntan que distro usar siempre contesto lo mismo
<brillantejcoh> totalmente deacuerdo con P3L|C4N0
<luiscarlos> si, pero es q en isil nos enseñan linux centos
<luiscarlos> asi q tengo q aprenderlo pa terminar mi carrera
<luiscarlos> pero igual yo m amoldo mas a ubuntu
<luiscarlos> asi q el centos solo para pasar
<P3L|C4N0> luiscarlos, GNU/Linux es básicamente el mismo
<luiscarlos> pero en si voy a desarrollarme mas en ubuntu
<luiscarlos> si eso si lose
<P3L|C4N0> lo que varía en las distros, son las configuraciones y algunas herramientas adicionales, propias de la disrto
<luiscarlos> pero ahi voy
<luiscarlos> con ubuntu se volvió amigable
<luiscarlos> asi que pues voy a avanzar en ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> centos se acomoda mucho para la enseñanza
<brillantejcoh> ver como trabaja , un clic y añades algunos servers ok
<brillantejcoh> las configuraciones, pero cuado haces las cosas en chamba, tu grafico ya no sirve y ahi es donde le dices por que no vi a san google para ser plomero :P
<brillantejcoh> la verdad es que hay mas de 1000 distros ajustables para cualquiera, depende de cada uno escojer a la q mas se amolde
<brillantejcoh> de ahi dependera de ti, Yo particularmente sigo aprendiendo
<brillantejcoh> hasata q me quiten la corriente
<brillantejcoh> luiscarlos, te recomiendo el discurso de steve Jobs
<brillantejcoh> http://brillantejcohx.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/sigue-hambriento-sigue-alocado-steve-jobs/
<luiscarlos> ohh, si es bueno
<luiscarlos> es bueno ese discurso si lo he visto
<brillantejcoh> weno , me retiroa hasta mas tarzan,
<luiscarlos> ok man
<luiscarlos> nos vemos gente
<luiscarlos> yo seguiré aqui conociendo a la gente
<brillantejcoh> saludos, nos leemos luiscarlos , P3L|C4N0
<P3L|C4N0> nos vemos brillantejcoh (no te olvides de mi encargo, la "norteña")
<luiscarlos> gente
<luiscarlos> quienes mas saben sobre ubuntu
<luiscarlos> oigan
<luiscarlos> kiero acceder a la biblia de ubuntu
<luiscarlos> y m pide contraseña
<luiscarlos> alguien sabe de ello
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-30
 * xander21c Holas
<xander21c> El 17 de enero hay install party en la Garcilaso
<viperhoot> alguien aqui maneja algo de wordpress ?
<luiscarlos> hola gente
<luiscarlos> :D
<luiscarlos> gente me baje la biblia de ubuntu, pero me pide un codigo para descomprimirlo
<luiscarlos> alguien sabe algo
<luiscarlos> hola gente ubuntera
<luiscarlos> hello everybody
<luiscarlos> hola
<luiscarlos> gente
<luiscarlos> gente
<luiscarlos> gnte
<luiscarlos> hola
<luiscarlos> gente quiero saber como hacer para que mi ubuntu se paraezca a mac
<luiscarlos> hola gente
<luiscarlos> hola
<lc2409> hola a todos
<lc2409> necesito un poco de auida
<lc2409> ayuda
<lc2409> hola necesito ayuda
<rnYp_> hola, que tipo de ayuda más o menos necesitas?
<lc2409> hola myp
<lc2409> resulta que tengo activado el compiz
<lc2409> pero nose como poner mi escritorio como el de mac
<lc2409> sabes como hacerl o q necesito
<rnYp_> lo siento, bueno, noe s la respuesta que quieres, pero quería saber que es lo que te pasaba.
<rnYp_> sorry,pero también estpy aquí para aprender.
<rnYp_> los señores administrasores estaran algo ocupados, pero con gusto responderan tu pregunta cuando la lean.
<lc2409> fracias myp
<rnYp_> de nada amigo
<rnYp_> :D
<lc2409> y q tiempo tienes en ubuntu myp
<rnYp_> pues nada todavía, busco una oportunidad para meterme a fondo
<rnYp_> es más si te dijera que soy como un donadie en estas cosas, pero con ánimos para aprender
<rnYp_> te diré una cosa, trabajo en un ciber, siento que todo que no sea windows me ayudará a aprender más.
<rnYp_> busco oportunidades pedidas.
<rnYp_> :D
<lc2409> bueno te digo algo
<lc2409> es verdad
<lc2409> no todo es windows
<lc2409> y la verdad linux te abre la mente alucina
<lc2409> mientras masaprendas de linux mas te va gustar esta onda de la informatica
<Genelyk> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-31
<baston> hola
<baston> tengo una preguta quisiera saber los requerimentos minimo de video para ubuntu
<lcts2409> yo lo hice funcionar en una pentium 3 procesador 1.2 y / ram de 256 y video de 64
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-01
<onlyneat> FELIZ 2009
<onlyneat> !!
<onlyneat> :p
<shapord> Feliz año con todos
<viperhoot> una pregunta, alguien ha usado su cuenta de launchpad como openid en algun sitio ?
<shapord> yo no
<viperhoot> estoy tratando de loggearme en un sitio y no me atraca
<shapord> mmm
<viperhoot> mehh, ni modo, ya me cree una ceunta en ese sitio mejor
<viperhoot> por cierto.. feliz año :D
<onlyneat> algun wen reemplazo de dreamweaver chicos?
<viperhoot> kompozer ?
<viperhoot> eclipse con plugin para php/html :D
<shapord> mmm
<shapord> hay un articulo por ahi
<shapord> muy bueno
<shapord> a ver espera
<shapord> http://sol.blogia.com/2006/081101--quien-necesita-dreamweaver-.php
<onlyneat> :o!
<onlyneat> chevre
<onlyneat> bueno usare quanta entonces
<onlyneat> :P
<viperhoot> hay un plugin en firefox
<viperhoot> web developer
<onlyneat> ese para q es?
<viperhoot> es bastante bueno, junto con firebug
<viperhoot> onlyneat: para maquetar bien
<viperhoot> o decentemente
<viperhoot> por cierto, alguien aqui sabe de diseños de plantillas para wordpress ?
<shapord> mmm es de referencia este manual nomas
<shapord> les recomendaria que busquen equivalentes de esos programas en gtk para no desentonar :p
<viperhoot> http://pidgin.im/survey/index.php para los pidgines :P
<shapord> a ver
<shapord> yap
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-02
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<Ddiods> Jueliz Año Nuevo
<shapord> =
<ktralinux> Buenas noches
<ktralinux> tengo un prblema
<ktralinux> quizas me puedan ayudar
<ktralinux> hola ^^
<ktralinux> alguien ahi?
<ktralinux> necesito ayuda urgente quizas me pueden ayudar
<ktralinux> acabo de instalar Ubuntu 7.10 64 bits y quiero instalar wine y no me deja
<ktralinux> yuda plz T_T
<_Adso_> hola
<_Adso_> feliz 09
<luisvargas> hola amigos porfa ayudenme
<luisvargas> he instalado Ubuntu
<luisvargas> t tengo una particion en fat32 ahi estan mis datos
<luisvargas> y  bueno lo monto  esa particion y lo veo normal mis datos
<luisvargas> pero el lio es cuando reinicio se borra  y otra vez tengo q montar la  particion
<luisvargas> como puedo hacer para no repetir  montar cada q reinicio??
<luisvargas> ??
<luisvargas> hola
<luisvargas> ayuda porfa de eso de montar particion
<munrra> Hola señores
<munrra> quisiera consultarles algo
<lc2409> dinos
<lc2409> q pasa
<iniciante> hola
<iniciante> hay alguien ahi?
<iniciante> Recien me inicio en linux y en especial en ubuntu
<iniciante> al momento de descargar ubuntu,, lo hice escogiendo el pais de argentina
<iniciante> argentina.co.ar
<iniciante> ya que no habia nuestro pais para escoger
<iniciante> hay algun problema con eso??
<iniciante> ya se fue uno
<iniciante> jejeje
<iniciante> Alguien con quien consultar mis dudas???
<iniciante> Veo a 4, y ninguno responde :(
<iniciante> O es que estan respondiendo y yo no lo veo :s
<iniciante> Paciencia
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-03
<onlyneat> hi everyone
<onlyneat> hola
<homminis> hola
<homminis> saludos amigos
<andreita> holla
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-04
<lcts2409> hola a todos
<lcts2409> necesito temas para ubuntu
<lcts2409> para q se vean como mac
<lcts2409> o algo mejor
<lcts2409> alguien sabe como
<lcts2409> hola gente
<hiv> hola gente q tal
<hiv> tengo una consulta y no se si me puedan ayudar
<hiv> porfaz respondan
<luiscarlos2409> holaaa todos
<luiscarlos2409> tengo un problema en ubuntu
<luiscarlos2409> necesito su ayuda
<luiscarlos2409> cuando minimizo una ventana se cierra por completo el programa y no se como arreglarlo
<luiscarlos2409> pero sin embargo cuando presiono alt + tab me indican que estan ahi
<luiscarlos2409> ayuda porfa
<luiscarlos2409> estoy intenatdno de todo
<luiscarlos2409> tengo activado el compiz pero eso no es el problema y bueno estuve añadiendo cosital al panel y luego nose que paso y me suceio todo eso
<luiscarlos2409> gente tengo problemas con mis ventanas
<luiscarlos2409> cuando minimizo se cierran no me aparecen abajo en el panel
<luiscarlos2409> gente ayuda xfa
<luiscarlos2409> hello
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Holas
<k-milogars> olaa
<luiscarlos2409> hola xander
<luiscarlos2409> xander tu eres la voz y solucion de este problema
<xander21c> ??
<xander21c> Hola nxvl: q tal el año nuevo
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-04
<elmurci> hola queridos paisanos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-06
<jpablo> hola evelyn
<jpablo> si ahora estas en un IRC
<evelyn> genial
<jpablo> dentro de Join channel buscas por el tema que quieras y el te muestra que salas hay con esa busqueda  y cuantos usuarios hay
<evelyn> ah! genial
<evelyn> hey!}
<jpablo> dale click derecho sobre · ubuntu-pe y le das .. open this channel
<jpablo> ...
<evelyn> con esto del irc me dijiste q podias averiguar los ip de otros
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-07
<novato12x> buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-03
<Ddiods> Buenas
<PAPI> Hola
<PAPI> Podria algien ayudarme?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-04
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> aun tengo el problema del driver o controlador o como suela llamarse en linux
<ovejo> no reconce el de mi tarjeta inalambrica de la laptop
<ovejo> buscando drivers encontre supuestamente un archivo relacionado con mi tarjeta y lo baje (en windos) pero no se si de esa manera se solucionara el problema
<ovejo> de ser asi buscare info sobre como instalarlo ya que viene en un formato que no conosco y recien me inicio en linux
<ovejo> es correcto el procedimiento que pienso seguir?
<xxxyacarexxx> hola
<ovejo> hola
<xxxyacarexxx> alguien
<xxxyacarexxx> ola ovejo
<xxxyacarexxx> me puedes ayudar???
<ovejo> hola yacare
<ovejo> bueno me gustaria pero recien me inicio en ubuntu
<xxxyacarexxx> xevere
<ovejo> el problema que tengo es con la tarjeta de red inalambrica
<xxxyacarexxx> io tengo con la targeta de video
<ovejo> has probado con actualizar los componentes?
<ovejo> hay una opcion ahi en sistema si mal no recuerdo que descarga los drivers
<xxxyacarexxx> si ya lo hice
<ovejo> bueno, si tienes tiempo quedate conectado aqui y alguien te respondera
<xxxyacarexxx> el problema es que cundo instalo el controlador que me da ubuntu
<ovejo> yo entro aqui a preguntar y siempre encuentro una respuesta aunque puede demorar algo
<xxxyacarexxx> se pone lento no quiere funcionar para nada
<xxxyacarexxx> xevere gracias
<ovejo> ya cuando sea mas conocedor de ubuntu parare aqui para poder ayudar
<xxxyacarexxx> ok men
<xxxyacarexxx> alguin xd
<xxxyacarexxx> alguien que me ayude xd
<xxxyacarexxx> controladonecesito ayuda
<xxxyacarexxx> plissssssss
<xxxyacarexxx> plisssssssss
<ovejo> mm nadie aun
<ovejo> solo queda esperar
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-05
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> una pregunta: que seria apropiado para colocar enun requerimiento de desarrollo, que sea en codigo libre? o que sea en codigo abierto?
<Fer> hola
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ok, oficialmente en Canonical
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: huh?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: Ubuntu Server Developer
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: gratz!
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: cuando empiezas?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: tu jefe va a ser robbie
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: supuestamente empezaba ayer pero por los holidays se demoraron en procesar toda la wada, asi qe empiezo el domingo que voy a dallas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: estaba entrevistando para una posicion en corporate services, pero antes de navidad robbie me llamo ofreciendome ese trabajoo, asi que lo tome
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: a vas a dallas
<nxvl> manya
<nxvl> quiero ir!!!!
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> ahora preparate para las toneladas de trabajo q te van a caer encima
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si ya me imagino lol!!
<nxvl> osea q me estas siguiendo los pasos uno a uno
<nxvl> jaja
<nxvl> primero motu ahora canonical
<nxvl> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: estaba entre Linbit, Canonical, y Eucalyptus
<RoAkSoAx> pero por ahora como que canonical daba la mejor oferta
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: osea si no me ofrecian la de Ubuntu Serv. Decveloper ahorita estaria trabajando en cualquiera de las otras dos empresas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-06
<gabhinopm> Hola, soy muy nuevo en UBUNTU, he tratado de instalarlo en mi laptop, pero al iniciar la instalacion luego de haber optado por instalar en todo, sale un aviso "asistente de migracion fallo, codigo de salida 141. pueden ayudarme
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-09
<Ferx> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-02
<escorbos> hola
<escorbos> hay alguien?
<SergioMeneses> escorbos, hola
<elarhg> Buenas tardes con todos
<escorbos> ola!
<elarhg> hola escorbos
<escorbos> ola hermano
<elarhg> Mi nombre es Elar
<elarhg> que tal
<elarhg> Feliz año
<escorbos> tengo una duda
<escorbos> feliz año tambien
<escorbos> :D
<elarhg> que duda sera
<escorbos> de donde eres?
<elarhg> de lima
<elarhg> por que?
<escorbos> es que queria saber si alguien podria CONSEGUIRME UN cd DE UBUNTU
<elarhg> ahh pero donde estas
<escorbos> los olivos
<elarhg> pero que lo quieres original como te lo envia canonical
<elarhg> o una copia del SO
<escorbos> no necesariamente solo quiero una copia
<escorbos> aunque seria lindo tenerlo original :D
<elarhg> yo me encuentro en lima y tu
<escorbos> pero lo importante es k tenga ubunto al final
<escorbos> xD
<escorbos> los olivos
<escorbos> que parte de lima? en el centro?
<elarhg> bueno yo me descargue hace una semana la version 11.10
<elarhg> bueno para ser sincero hace mucho que no utilizaba el sistema siempre me gusto desde la primera ves
<escorbos> si yo igual
<escorbos> tengo una pc un poco viejita
<elarhg> pero lo deje de usar por motivos de estudio y el trabajo
<escorbos> mmm
<elarhg> pero ahora que me he decido a meterme de lleno en linux
<escorbos> ya somos dos :D
<elarhg> le instalado a mi thinkpad el sistema
<elarhg> jejeje si
<elarhg> bueno normal lo puedes bajar desde la pagina pero si no quieres eso te puedo proporcionar uan copia
<elarhg> solo tendra un costo simbolico de el CD _
<escorbos> si lo que pasa es k mi conexion es muy lenta y por eso queria un CD
<escorbos> gracias pero como hacemos?
<elarhg> el quemado
<elarhg> yo vivo en distrito de San Luis
<elarhg> tengo una tienda
<elarhg> si te animas te lo paso
<elarhg> pero trendias que visitarme
<elarhg> no he actualizado mis datos creo en ubuntu
<elarhg> pero estoy acto para repartir copias del sistema
<elarhg> solo corre por cuenta del que lo solicita el disco y el quemado
<elarhg> entiendes
<escorbos> zii ..  pero san luis mm estamos lejos
<elarhg> si
<elarhg> tienes cuenta de ubuntu peru
<elarhg> entra
<escorbos> mm no no tengo
<elarhg> crea una
<escorbos> ok
<elarhg> hay gente que reparte el SO sin costo
<elarhg> puede que haya serca a tu casa
<escorbos> si vi uno en los olivos
<elarhg> a que te dedicas por cierto
<escorbos> pero estoy esperando que se conecte al MSN
<elarhg> ahh
<escorbos> bueno aun soy estudiante
<escorbos> 5 de secundaria
<escorbos> pero siempre me a interesado todo con respecto a informatica
<elarhg> ahh y como supiste del sitema
<elarhg> SO
<escorbos> siempre escuchaba de linux
<elarhg> has tenido alguna experiencia con el sistema linux
<elarhg> a la verdad me encanta para navegar en internet es fantastcio
<elarhg> carga super rapido
<escorbos_> la cuenta me la creo en el foro no?
<elarhg> si claro
<escorbos_> ok
<elarhg> ok
<elarhg> suerte con el SO
<escorbos_> gracias :D
<escorbos_> que hago donde me pide esto en el registro
<escorbos_> What color is an orange?
<escorbos_> no entiendo la pregunta
<elarhg> te dice que color es una naranja
<escorbos_> ahh y que pongo la respuesta en ingles o español?
<elarhg> como gustes
<escorbos_> ahh ok
<escorbos_> listo ya tengo mi cuenta
<escorbos_> :D
<elarhg> bienvedido entonces
<elarhg> ya eres miembro
<elarhg> de ves encuando entra a la pagina
<elarhg> en el blog se postea los eventos que se realizan
<escorbos_> si lo hare
<elarhg> y es donde puedes aprender mucho
<elarhg> del sistema tecnologia
<elarhg> creeme usar linux es tener libertad
<elarhg> y ser parte de una comunidad de servicio
<elarhg> yo soy de la carrera de Redes y Comunicaciones en Cibertec
<elarhg> a pesar que talves hay mas prioridad por el SO de la Ventana
<elarhg> destaca que linux se usa para cosas serias realmente
<elarhg> si quieres olvidarte de que tu pc se infecto con un virus o algo parecido te invito a usar el SO
<escorbos_> sojala hicieran mas juegos para ubuntu k para windows
<elarhg> ahh si
<elarhg> eso es otra cosa
<elarhg> por eso te digo que esto es para cosas mas serias
<escorbos_> si fuera asi
<elarhg> pero bueno si no te quieres desligar de windows ten los 2
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-03
<xpsss> despiertos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-05
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-02
<SergioMeneses> dias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, empezo ya el onair?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nuevamente, no es uonair, es de omg
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, roaksoax JoseBot feliz año
<JoseeAntonioR> toda la discusion va a #ubuntu-discuss
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa ok, no sabia
<SergioMeneses> vale gracias :D
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: de donde estas dando ese onair
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: o de donde sacaste ese fondon
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: mi cuarto :P
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: cool, de donde sacaste el fondo?
<roaksoax> o como lo hiciste
<JoseeAntonioR> me lo paso el design team
<JoseeAntonioR> es una imitacion del pictogram wall que hay en UK
<JoseeAntonioR> pero mucho mas pequeña
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: cool, pero q la imprimiste y la hiciste pintar o que?
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, en vinilo
<JoseeAntonioR> lo cortaron con laser, vinieron y lo pegaron
<JoseeAntonioR> son como stickers
<roaksoax> cool
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero a ti te toco pintar de naranja todo
<JoseeAntonioR> sep, esa parte si
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, anda en peru para las fiestas?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: igualmente
<SergioMeneses> :)
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> venga q bueno seria un viaje a peru con todos uds por alla... el otro año supongo
<JoseeAntonioR> para un uds
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en el contexto uds era ustedes
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> en dinamarca falto nxvl
<JoseeAntonioR> yo me referia a un uds aqui
<nxvl> estoy tomando descanzo de los UDS
<nxvl> creanme q a partir de su 4to UDS van a querer volver a ser unos completos desconocidos en la UDS
<nxvl> sino preguntenlea roaksoax
<SergioMeneses> uds en peru... dificil
<nxvl> ya no puedes ni descanzar
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<roaksoax> hahaha
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, me entere que sos un dholbach lover
<nxvl> mis ultimos UDSs me tomaba 40 minutos llegar a mi cuarto
<nxvl> y hacerlo sobrio era casi imposible
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: jajaja, no cree el dholbach huggers por fregar
<SergioMeneses> jajaja pero con tragos se programa mejor... o al menos asi me pasa
<nxvl> esa historia viene desde Praga q lo abrazamos entre TODO
<SergioMeneses> venga increible todo el contenido que han sacado en unas horas... se nota que trabajaron duro en eso
<nxvl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM
<SergioMeneses> cuanto costara un cel de esos?
 * SergioMeneses viendo el video de nxvl 
<nxvl> ademas era uno de los muchos grupos que se hicieron
<nxvl> soren target audience, we love pitty
<nxvl> faltaba el de daniel
<nxvl> :D
<SergioMeneses> definitivamente Daniel es un fenomeno
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ahora hay uno de mhall119
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si?
<nxvl> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2009/01/ubuntu-fanclubs/
<JoseeAntonioR> https://launchpad.net/~iveworkedwithmichaelhall
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> la imagen de michaell xD
<nxvl> daniel es un buen amigo
<nxvl> de hecho en el 2009 me quede en su casa en berlin
<nxvl> antes de irnos a barcelona
<SergioMeneses> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> daniel es super buena gente
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, deberias nombrarlo padrino del bebe
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nxvl/sets/72157618363659430/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no viste una foto de el perro de nxvl con el bebe... y le ponen la leyenda: yo lo cuido lucho jajaja
<SergioMeneses> esa fue monumental
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-04
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: todavia en el peru?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> disfrutando vacaciones aun?
<JoseeAntonioR> bien bien, y usted?
<SergioMeneses> por aqui algo ocupado pero tratando de retomar actividades
<JoseeAntonioR> si, tengo vacaciones hasta marzo
<SergioMeneses> ome como q me voy a quedar desempleado hasta q me gradue xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso es bueno
<SergioMeneses> aproveche y aprende algo nuevo
<m_> Buenas Noches!
<m_> Alguién me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-06
<arsami> Hola
<arsami> alguien conectacdo
<arsami> conectado
#ubuntu-pe 2014-01-03
<juanmontoya> en mi pequeña empresa soy el responsable de que las pcs funcionen bien. Si usáramos Windows me llamarían a cada rato porque virus, porque desapareció una barra de botones, porque se desconfiguró tal cosa.
<juanmontoya> En cambio con xubuntu no tenemos ninguno de esos problemas :)
<jamesjedimaster> te debes aburrir de lo lindo jaja
<jamesjedimaster> es el costo de usar linux
<ulisescab> Por curiosidad: ¿hay reuniones periódicas de la comunidad Ubuntu-pe?
